# Aquaclear BioMax Pouches



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Im sure some of you are familiar with these pouches of bio cylinders in a mesh bag.

Quick question. The instructions say to throw out after 3 months but I cant figure out why other than to spend more money on their product. This product could be continually used if you ask me.

Can anyone explain why they might throw these out rather than just rinse them in aquarium water thats been removed from the tank and then putting them back in?


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

that is a great question i have an aquaclear myself and i also use the biomax bags. i think its just to insure that ur getting the full quality of the biomax bags and that they r being used to there fullest potential and purpose.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

but there fullest potential is found after they build up a strong biological colony on the (what I believe to be) ceramic cylinders after 2-4 weeks in the tank...

At that point they would at most get dirty but the strong colony is always beneficial... I dont understand how this product breaks down to the point where you'd throw it out. Once its established its pretty much at its peak from that point forward.
:-?


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

They should practically last a lifetime. I have some going for 10+ years. They just want to make money. Just rinse them off in tank water or declorinated water and you'll be fine.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

i agree with u both but maybe its just to maintain that biological colony so it never goes away but yeah definetly agree u with on how it should last a life time, but thats like the bio wheel on the marineland emperor filters, y would they make replacement wheels if u dont need to change it?


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> Quick question. The instructions say to throw out after 3 months


 opcorn: Modify it to read " RINSE" out after 3 months!! "T"


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

What about the Carbon and the foam? Should you change the carbon after one month and the foam the next?


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

They also recommend for you to replace the sponge after three months. I figure they put this on the package so they can continue to make money off you. Unlike other HOB filter that have cartridges that don't last much longer than two months, Aqua Clear media will last forever. So basically, Aqua Clear has no way of making any return money off you. Whereas, with the other HOB filters you don't have a choice, they will basically wear completely out. You either buy nrw cartridges or make your own. Most noob or novice fish keepers don't know that they can make their own media.


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

Bodega -

Yes you should change the carbon if you use carbon. I never use the stuff. As a matter of fact, when I add a new Aqua Clear to any of my tanks I don't even use the carbon. I have probally 7 or 8 of those bags of carbon that come with the AC 110 in my closet. Never been used. :lol: I havn't used carbon in any of my tanks in years.


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

Do you just keep the ceramic rings in forever? And what about the foam?


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I often use two foam pieces.
Maybe after 5 years they get flimsy and grungy and I might replace one.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

*** never heard of changing the sponge cuz thats BS, IMO u should just have 2 sponges and a bio max bag becuz honestly with the water changes ur water should always be clear so there is no use for carbon bag.


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

I have one AC 500 (back what we called 110's in the day) and am still using the same sponge 10 years later, it's in great shape. The biomax rings in theory need replacing in the same way high$ Eheim media needs to be replaced. Maybe it does need to be replaced at some point, but I'm hoping it's after years of use, if ever.

Agreed, I only use carbon after completing a medication treatment on a tank. Any time I think carbon I think more bio-rings or Seachem's Matrix in its place.


----------



## 4Runner (Sep 6, 2007)

Bio rings will lose surface area over time. It's a long time but they don't last forever. They start to clog after time with waste and break down. Rinsing them in tank water helps but the older the rings get the less surface area there is for the BB to grow. Now you can make them last longer then normal. I have extra rings. I rotate them. I have more then 1 filter on my tanks. At least 1 hob and a canister. I change the rings in stages. 1 month at a time changing one tray or bag in the AC's. I take the dirty rings and boil them clean (Would be very surprised at how much gunk is left in them even after rinsing them in tank water) for about 20 minutes. Let them dry, then store them. The batch I clean does not go in use for 2 months.( Just what I do ). And no i have never sent a tank into a mini cycle doing this either. I replace any broken rings or worn down rings. I have rings that are 8 years old. As for the sponge unless it's literally falling apart just rinse it out and put it back in. And carbon is good for taking med's out of the tank. Other then that it's a waste of money to keep replacing them and it's really never needed in a tank.


----------

